# 1st cook



## negolien (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey All ,

Burnt off the oils season the grill started drinking R & R and Coke and it went down hill from there LOL.

Got the drumsticks on the grill.. Baking powder spog… 250 till 165 threw sauce on at the end.. Bird was good skin sucked really rubbery.. Put Asparagus on not bacon wrapped but evoo and spog and parmesan cheese.. Threw on a Top round steak...made another drink..... or two.. Started thinking steak needed to go to 165..tasted Sparagus at about 25 into steak old lady said it wasn't done.. lol she lied :<(.. Made another drink.. peaked under the hood at steak when it seamed to stall too long. yeah it was done alright lol....Apsaragus looked pitifully overcooked.

Went ahead and made another drink LOL. Will try another top round Sunday..Sans the 2, 3 and 4th drink lol


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 14, 2020)

What type grill / smoker are you using?  IMO 250F is not hot enough for chicken unless you are going to searcit on a hot grill or broiler after to crisp skin. I do 275-300 when doing wings or drums and get good bite through skin. I make sure they are nice and dry and preferably leave them uncovered in frig overnight.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 14, 2020)

Rubbery skin aside;  You got some good color on your chicken.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 14, 2020)

"There is no bar in barbecue"  ~_thirdeye~ ._... that is of course,  until you have some pit time under your belt. 

A cool tool for drumsticks and wings with the third joint, is a rack.  As the meat cooks it shrinks a hair, leaving an air gap between it and the skin.  This helps the skin get crispier. Also Jaccard those drumsticks, it lets the fats come to the surface and helps with tenderness.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 14, 2020)

Looks good to me, I have made some food that didn't look 1/2 that good that was good, keep practicing and you will get it where you want it, heck Drs practice medicine and I reckon we can practice food lol post up your cookers and location, its always interesting to see how folks cook and eat


----------



## negolien (Jan 14, 2020)

LoL ty the grils a masterbuilt 560. Agree cooked em to low. Steak was cooked to long but had decent smoke ring. Ate some of the chicken over the sink so moist lol.


----------



## eddiememphis (Jan 14, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Also Jaccard those drumsticks, it lets the fats come to the surface and helps with tenderness.



Can you explain this?

I have cooked a lot of legs and have never found them lacking in tenderness or flavor.

I would think piercing the skin would allow juice to flow out, drying the meat.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 15, 2020)

eddiememphis said:


> Can you explain this?
> 
> I have cooked a lot of legs and have never found them lacking in tenderness or flavor.
> 
> I would think piercing the skin would allow juice to flow out, drying the meat.



No, juices don't flow out, but some fat under the skin will, which helps with bite thru skin, and at the same time mixes with your rub for more flavor.  This thigh was Jaccarded after I removed some of the fat.  Here is a short VIDEO showing how to Jaccard a chicken.  I met Moe in 2009 and he was just as open to sharing tips then as he is now.







And if you brine your chicken or marinate in something like Head Country or Italian dressing the marinade will go a little deeper instead of staying on the surface.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 15, 2020)

I used to live right down the road from you, in Elk Grove. Steak should be somewhere between 125º-135º for rare to medium rare. That chicken don't look too bad, you didn't burn it up! It's good to stay lubricated when smoking out back, practice makes perfect. RAY


----------



## negolien (Jan 15, 2020)

Yeah was all me not the grill at all lol. I got off work at 7 am burnt off the oils and seasoned the grill and should have stopped there. Instead I started drinking whiskey and cokes and trying to find the asparagus recipe. I had not planned on doing the asparagus and was one item to many for my brain to cope with lol. 

I had pulled the chicken at 165 and made of the mistake of adding the steak and asparagus and throwing the chicken back on thinking it wasn't done enough when I just needed to high heat the skin. I should have stuck with 1 thing at a time.

I did have a little issue keeping smoke from being to intense. I put a couple small dry chunks of the hickory and peach wood in the ash bin. I didn't use my lavalock around the door either so will do that today. Tasted fine but was pretty thick at times. It did seem to coincide with temp changes on the grill.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 15, 2020)

That chicken looks fantastic .


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 15, 2020)

Cool, it's a good thing to learn a little something each time you do a smoke. I've got three different smokers and the only one I've ever done asparagus on is grilled on the Weber kettle over coals. Something about doing them in the micro for four minutes when they come out perfect every time makes that too easy and hard to pass on. The whisky won't hurt you a bit, it's the soda pop and ice that'll hurt a man. RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 15, 2020)

Heck, the chicken looks fine from my house.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 15, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> No, juices don't flow out, but some fat under the skin will, which helps with bite thru skin, and at the same time mixes with your rub for more flavor.  This thigh was Jaccarded after I removed some of the fat.  Here is a short VIDEO showing how to Jaccard a chicken.  I met Moe in 2009 and he was just as open to sharing tips then as he is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now, now,  we know you didn't get that thigh at Domino's.


----------

